
Four conspiracy theories proven to be true [video] - nomoba
https://www.facebook.com/BuzzFeedVideo/videos/1936506359823570/
======
krapp
TL;DR:

1) "Acoustic Kitty"[0] - not really a conspiracy theory. To be a conspiracy
theory you need two things, at least - a conspiracy, and theorists. This was
just a failed attempt to weaponize a cat.

2) That the government poisoned alcohol during the Prohibition. I've heard
that this was confirmed, and debunked, so I don't know. Half points I guess.

3) MKUltra[1]. Yeah, but that's like the one conspiracy theory just about
everyone who knows about conspiracy theory knows about.

4) "Is Area 51 fact or fiction?"... also not a conspiracy theory. No one
doubted the existence of the facility (other than the government of course) so
much as its official purpose.

So - not four conspiracy theories, and certainly not four _proven_ conspiracy
theories. You can do better, Hacker News.

[0][https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acoustic_Kitty](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acoustic_Kitty)

[1][https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project_MKUltra](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project_MKUltra)

------
smallduck
[http://www.buzzfeed.com/rickysans/4-conspiracy-theories-
that...](http://www.buzzfeed.com/rickysans/4-conspiracy-theories-that-are-
true#.xo7wX9jDp)

~~~
Cypher
I can't see the article, the whole domain is blacklisted by adblock.

------
lcd047
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gYZ44Vc03xs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gYZ44Vc03xs)

